

Market it and see if anyone gives a shit - nmbdesign
https://medium.com/@arturkiulian/10-tips-on-minimum-desirable-product-part-1-90e4b5dd7f4a

======
alexanderb
Really good one! It describes my own experience very precisely.

I'm also in transition from "build they come" to "market it and see if anyone
gives a sh*t" mindset.

